# VNC Service-mode



## The Astroman

I have a VNC Server (Free Edition) set up on my Windows 7 64-bit rig (in sig).
The server works perfectly (both via VNC viewer on another machine and the Java Viewer via browser) when run in User-mode (i.e. in the taskbar, exe shows in task manager). 
I would however like, for multiple reasons, to have it run in service mode. I registered it as a service and set it to start automatically with windows. The problem is I can't connect (neither via VNC Viewer or Java Viewer) to the server when it's in service mode. I get the password prompt in the VNC viewer, right after it says "The connection closed unexpectedly, do you wish to attempt to reconnect to ..." and with Java Viewer it just does nothing.


----------



## tlarkin

You have the latest versions of java and all those bells and whistles?  The app framework may not like running in service mode, I would contact VNC support on the issue to be honest.  There should be an open source project page for it.


----------



## The Astroman

Everything works fine in user mode, so I have everything I need to contact the server and display it's content.
I cannot for the life of me find an answer on the web or RealVNC's website. I find their lack of help forum appalling!

P.S.: are you stalking me?  joking 
but you have given answers to all my recent threads, for which I am very thankful.


----------



## tlarkin

The Astroman said:


> Everything works fine in user mode, so I have everything I need to contact the server and display it's content.
> I cannot for the life of me find an answer on the web or RealVNC's website. I find their lack of help forum appalling!
> 
> P.S.: are you stalking me?  joking
> but you have given answers to all my recent threads, for which I am very thankful.



I work at a computer all day coding, and working in remote systems, I take 30 second to 2 min breaks from work every now and then to check forums and tech sites to help clear my mind on problems I cannot fix right away...


----------



## The Astroman

tlarkin said:


> I work at a computer all day coding, and working in remote systems, I take 30 second to 2 min breaks from work every now and then to check forums and tech sites to help clear my mind on problems I cannot fix right away...



Wow you're really devoted to IT! 
What sort of code do you design if I dare ask?


----------



## tlarkin

The Astroman said:


> Wow you're really devoted to IT!
> What sort of code do you design if I dare ask?



I write back end code for servers and services, mainly in shell, so it's not glamorous or exciting.  I do some applescript, php, and perl, but mostly everything I write is in shell (well bash technically).


----------



## The Astroman

Cool! 
This VNC problem is really bugging me though!


----------



## The Astroman

Problem solved. I'm surprised only one person helped (thanks anyways tlarkin, much appreciated), the error was clear and the problem obvious. I understand what OMEGA was talking about. 
Somehow I was searching for the wrong terms in Google, but I eventually had the bright idea to search for the error number LOL I'm a bit slow.

Anyways turns out that the free edition of RealVNC doesn't support my rigs x64 architecture, and that I have to get their paid edition instead. Switched to UltraVNC, works like a charm.


----------

